

Ask HN: How to sell a xxx domain? - lovskogen

I've got a Swedish xxx domain on my hands. Don't use it for much, and it's up for sale at the domain registrar for 10,000 SEK, about $1500. Who could I approach for selling this domain? The domain is tjejporr.se, which means girly porn.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
arkitaip
Tja! For the Swedish market there's Miss Domain. You also have international
domain market sites like Sedo or Flippa.

------
niico
Scared the sh*t out of me

